
America's Biggest Filer of Patent Suits Claims It Invented Shipping Notification - grellas
http://www.wsj.com/articles/americas-biggest-filer-of-patent-suits-wants-you-to-know-it-invented-shipping-notification-1477582521
======
gregmac
Relevant from August of this year:
[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/08/update-patent-troll-
sh...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/08/update-patent-troll-shipping-
transit-llc)

